# Just starting Macros - First examples.



## wsgroves (Jul 24, 2013)

I just started yesterday and have a lot to learn. I started with a fly as I have read on here. I'll post more as I get some.
Thanks,

7D Canon 100 2.8 Macro.
At some point I my have to get the L version as I see IS being needed for this stuff.

100% crop on the Fly.

Scott


----------



## Ant_Pap_Cy (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey Scott, very nicely done ! I see the 7D did a great job with that one  keep them coming mate !!! 
Best of luck with your venture in the macro world ;D 

Ant

P.s really looking forward for more ! And as i mentioned earlier on my posts, dont be afraid to get dirty


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2013)

How to you get a fly to pose? The 100L is great for handheld casual use, I love mine, but for the image you posted, a MPE-65 would be a good or maybe better choice since it will do 5X life size. They do appear in the canon refurb store occasionally.


----------



## rpt (Jul 24, 2013)

Good macro shot! If you are into macros, you can get extension tubes. I got myself a set of 3 Kenko tubes.


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies all.
This one came out pretty good yea Ant. Most of them however are out of focus pretty good.
I'm not sure what is happening. Its in focus through the view finder but when I look at the file its not in focus.

The Kenko tube u mean is Kenko Macro Automatic Extension Tube Set DG for Canon EOS on amazon?
I am not familiar with them.

Scott

And yes Mt. I find that a fly will pose as long as you are still haha.


----------



## rpt (Jul 25, 2013)

wsgroves said:


> Thanks for the replies all.
> This one came out pretty good yea Ant. Most of them however are out of focus pretty good.
> I'm not sure what is happening. Its in focus through the view finder but when I look at the file its not in focus.
> 
> ...


Yup. http://www.amazon.com/Kenko-Macro-Automatic-Extension-Canon/dp/B000U8Y88M

Allows you to get closer to the subject than the min focusing distance of the lens. Eats a bit of light though...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 25, 2013)

Very nice.



wsgroves said:


> I just started yesterday and have a lot to learn. I started with a fly as I have read on here. I'll post more as I get some.
> Thanks,
> 
> 7D Canon 100 2.8 Macro.
> ...


----------



## Ryan708 (Jul 25, 2013)

I use a 25mm Kenko tube on my 50 1.8 and it gets great results. The problem with extension tubes is while they work great to get a smaller minimum focal distance, they limit the total focus range A LOT.

my 50mm 1.8 only has a total of about 3" focus travel with the 25mm tube on. On my 17-70 the subject was touching the filter and still not quite close enough to focus. On my 70-300 the min focus distance was about 3 feet, and the max was around 5 feet, that was pretty much useless! But on my 50mm I LOVE it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2013)

wsgroves said:


> Thanks for the replies all.
> This one came out pretty good yea Ant. Most of them however are out of focus pretty good.
> I'm not sure what is happening. Its in focus through the view finder but when I look at the file its not in focus.
> 
> ...


 
I'd use live view for focusing, I can't do a good job of focusing thru the viewfinder.

For very small objects, and when using extension tubes in particular, consider use of a focus rail mounted to their tripod head. This moves the entire camera toward or away from the subject in fine increments. They often include a feature to move side to side as well.

Here is a link to a cheap one that might be ok for a starter. Like all things photographic, the price goes up very fast as you get a little improvement in quality.
http://www.amazon.com/Macro-Focusing-Slider-Close-up-Shooting/dp/B009SJ7UWU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1374716571&sr=8-5&keywords=focus+rail


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 25, 2013)

wsgroves said:


> I just started yesterday and have a lot to learn. I started with a fly as I have read on here. I'll post more as I get some.
> Thanks,
> 
> 7D Canon 100 2.8 Macro.
> ...



Nicely done! If I may suggest, I think proper lighting is more of a requirement than getting the L version of your lens since optically, they're almost the same. With proper lighting, like MT 24EX or equivalent, you'll be able to significantly raise your shutter speed and get better colors. I'm also a newbie at macro photography but I think you'll agree with me that colors become more vibrant with good flash. I'm still very new at this so please forgive me if it's still imperfect... (not yet well diffused). See sample below:


----------



## pj1974 (Jul 25, 2013)

Really good photo for just starting out in macro. Well done.

As was previously stated, IS doesn't help that much for many macro shots (eg you're limited by shallow dof / movement in camera, or subject. I have used the 100mm L USM IS, but to save quite a few hundred dollars at time of purchase, I went with the 100mm USM - which optically is basically identical to the L.

Using a tripod, and flash - can be important for various macro shots.

Best wishes

Paul


----------



## Menace (Jul 25, 2013)

Well done - keep practicing and enjoy.

I've owned both the IS and non IS version of the EF100 2.8 - optically they are very similar. 

Attached pic was taken with a 5d III + EF100 2.8 hand held with on-camera diffused flash.

Cheers


----------



## sanj (Jul 25, 2013)

Scot you will need to do macro work on tripod eventually if you want to be serious about it.
Focus stacking, long shutter because of small f stops mandate that. So IS is not so important in my opinion.
visit Juza photo for excellent macro references and techniques. 
Best wishes.


----------



## rpt (Jul 25, 2013)

Menace said:


> Well done - keep practicing and enjoy.
> 
> I've owned both the IS and non IS version of the EF100 2.8 - optically they are very similar.
> 
> ...


Wow! You are an insect whisperer! How do they hold so still when you are shooting them?


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 25, 2013)

rpt said:


> wsgroves said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies all.
> ...



Well done Scott! 

Do these Kenko work with my 100L also, and can they be stacked; and if so will it mess with AF and exif data?


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 25, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > wsgroves said:
> ...


Yes the Kenko tubes can be stacked, I have used them for both my 100 (non-L) macro and my 135 and there is no reason why they shouldn't work with the L version. AF still works, but I prefer manual focus for macro and often need to use the viewfinder handheld, as there often isn't time to set up a tripod with insects (unless early morning/late evening). Also, EXIF data remains unchanged.
Rather than using focus stacking (handheld not ideal), I often go with the narrow depth of field and creat a more artistic effect, trying to make sure the eyes are in focus.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 25, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Menace (Jul 25, 2013)

rpt said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Well done - keep practicing and enjoy.
> ...



Hey thanks for that. 

Trick is being very still, get a good grip on the camera body and controlled breathing  

But for my focus stacking work, my Gitzo tripod is a must.

Cheers


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 26, 2013)

The beauty of the "L" lens is its fast AF and its IS when you want to hand hold your rig.

A really serious Macro Photographer is going to use a tripod, and IS is of little value then. 

I'm a non serious Macro photographer who likes to photograph whatever I see while I'm out walking around. I'm the type of person the 100L was made for  

Here are some hand held shots. Not in the same ball park as serious macro shots, however, I can take good images without a big setup. My first priority would be getting better lighting, most of these are just ambient light, but the June beetle had a flash on the camera.

On my Raspberry bushes:





Hornet!





Aphids





Baby Robins






10 lined June Beetle


----------



## Dick (Jul 26, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> A really serious Macro Photographer is going to use a tripod, and IS is of little value then.



I don't really agree with the tripod there. Most bugs move constantly. There is no time for setting up a tripod. In addition bugs move their limbs quite fast and hairs wave in the wind, so a decent shutter speed is often needed anyway.


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 27, 2013)

Ok need some technical help.
Took a couple hundred macros today and most of them look like this.
The damn thing is perfectly in focus in my viewfinder, but hardly any of the pix are in focus. I even went up to f11.
I have pix of a still flower thats not in focus. See example.
Makes me so mad because I wasted all that time with hardly anything usable. Not one looks like your nice pix Mt.

What looks like its causing it? I dont really notice back focus. I even tried to focus some manually.


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 27, 2013)

This one looks horrid 1:1


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 27, 2013)

wsgroves said:


> Ok need some technical help.
> Took a couple hundred macros today and most of them look like this.
> The damn thing is perfectly in focus in my viewfinder, but hardly any of the pix are in focus. I even went up to f11.
> I have pix of a still flower thats not in focus. See example.
> ...



I don't know what your camera is but if you have AFMA, use it. I'm using a 500D but didn't have any problem with my nonL 100mm USM. Also, use at least F9 or smaller aperture, say F11 and so on... to increase DOF. This is the reason why proper lighting is critical. Being able to adjust your aperture up to F22, most of the time is required to have at least enough DOF to make your subject in-focus.

Here are some pics taken at F11.












and my favorite:


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks Jason. I will try even higher f values then. I did take some up to f11.
I used a 7D btw.

Scott


----------



## rpt (Jul 27, 2013)

wsgroves said:


> Thanks Jason. I will try even higher f values then. I did take some up to f11.
> I used a 7D btw.
> 
> Scott


You can AFMA your 7D.


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 27, 2013)

rpt said:


> wsgroves said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Jason. I will try even higher f values then. I did take some up to f11.
> ...



Two more thing I can tell you is to try perfecting your breathing techniques and back-button focus. I don't know if you already know these but I might as well tell you about it since maintaining focus is much, much harder for macro. In fact, IS won't help you much if you can't maintain your focus point in an area of your subject, say the eyes. I found these helpful for hand-held macro since not all the time you can use a tripod.

For breathing techniques, inhale deeply, take focus and click. The timing difference between your focus and click must be small. this will help you maintain focus on the area you want to focus on. 

As for back-button focusing, it's a lot faster to use it so that your focus-and-click routine is faster. Again this will help you maintain focus on the area. One small nudge of your hand and it's out-of-focus that's why a faster focus-and-click is a must. And lastly, practice, practice, practice. I hope that helps and forgive me if you already know about all these things. 

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2011/backbutton_af_article.shtml


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks Jason. It seems the the margin for error with macros is huge. I am going to have to practice haha.
Is there a tripod you recommend specifically for macro work? Im not sure how you would get one of those big honkers down to a flower's level.

Scott


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok I have taken you kind folks' advice and shot with flash on, which seemed to work a lot better. I also shot with more dof as the flash made it easier to handhold.
I have attached some pix from today.


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 28, 2013)

More.

PS don't mine the crops.


----------



## rpt (Jul 29, 2013)

These look sharp!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2013)

nice j0ob, you've surpassed me.


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jul 29, 2013)

I would really recommend getting a flash for your camera when doing macro photography. I just got back into doing macro work and recently bought a new flash, my old one broke. The difference is crazy. Here are some of the shots I've gotten with my 5D MKII, Sigma 105mm EX DG Macro and Yongnuo YN-560 II


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 29, 2013)

Good job OP!  Don't worry about cropping. It's part of photography. Nobody's perfect.  Also sometimes, during processing, you'll suddenly realize there's a better framing you can use than the one you used when you've taken your photo. E.g., for those moving insects, sometimes, you don't have any time to re-position yourself or your camera so my technique is just to frame it as close to what I envision it to be and crop it later.


----------



## wsgroves (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words all. Appreciated!
@Mt. Thanks a lot =o
@Andy. Those are awesome and very sharp.
@Jason. Yea I cropped them for my site which uses 1080p pix so its hard to crop 16:9.


----------

